# humanities = ανθρωπιστικές επιστήμες, επιστήμες του ανθρώπου



## Alexandra (Oct 11, 2009)

Εμείς δεν έχουμε στα δημοτικά σχολεία τέτοιο μάθημα, απ' ό,τι ξέρω. Το παιδάκι στην ταινία το περιγράφει ως εξής:

We have Ηumanities together and we were partners for this Colonial Life Project. We dress up like we were in colonial times and have colonial jobs. I was a blacksmith and Maya was my wife and she milked the cows.

Σύμφωνα με τη Wiki:
The humanities are academic disciplines which study the human condition, using methods that are primarily analytic, critical, or speculative, as distinguished from the mainly empirical approaches of the natural and social sciences.
Examples of the disciplines of the humanities are ancient and modern languages, literature, history, philosophy, religion, and visual and performing arts (including music). Additional subjects sometimes included in the humanities are technology, anthropology, area studies, communication studies, cultural studies, and linguistics, although these are often regarded as social sciences. Scholars working in the humanities are sometimes described as "humanists". However, that term also describes the philosophical position of humanism, which some "antihumanist" scholars in the humanities reject.

Οι Κλασικές ή φιλολογικές σπουδές / Τέχνες και Γράμματα που γράφει η Magenta δεν νομίζω ότι μας καλύπτει όταν μιλάμε για ένα μάθημα που γίνεται σε 10χρονα παιδιά στο Δημοτικό.

Καμιά πρόταση;


----------



## anef (Oct 11, 2009)

Ανθρωπιστικές επιστήμες ή επιστήμες του ανθρώπου;


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 11, 2009)

Ανθρωπιστικές Επιστήμες, μήπως ακούγεται πολύ βαρύ για μάθημα του δημοτικού;

Τώρα που το σκέφτομαι, ίσως το Τέχνες και Γράμματα δεν είναι τόσο άσχετο με μάθημα δημοτικού. Μου θυμίζει το Σκέφτομαι και Γράφω.


----------



## buccaneer (Oct 11, 2009)

Εντάξει, η σωστή μετάφραση (γενικώς) είναι αυτό που λέει η anef αλλά προφανώς δεν κολλάει για το δημοτικό - και μάλιστα σε υπότιτλους ταινίας.

Αν κατάλαβα καλά, αυτό το πράγμα (project) που κάνουν, μάλλον Ιστορία δε θα το λέγαμε στα δικά μας σχολεία;


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 11, 2009)

Ίσως, τα "φιλολογικά (μαθήματα)";


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 11, 2009)

Στη Δ' Δημοτικού, το πρόγραμμα προβλέπει «Αισθητική Αγωγή» (δες πχ εδώ). Αν και χωρίζεται «στη Μουσική Αγωγή και στα υπόλοιπα της Αισθητικής Αγωγής» (συνήθως Εικαστικά), φαίνεται να είναι ό,τι το πλησιέστερο στο ζητούμενό σου.


----------



## stazybohorn (Oct 11, 2009)

Εγω το καταλαβαίνω ως κάτι σε Ιστορία, στα συγκεκριμένα συμφραζόμενα. Δεν πέφτεις και πολύ έξω. «Παρακολουθούμε μαζί Ιστορία, ...»


----------



## SBE (Oct 11, 2009)

Πατριδογνωσία;


----------



## stazybohorn (Oct 11, 2009)

SBE said:


> Πατριδογνωσία;


Εν προκειμένω, ίσως το πιο κατάλληλο.


----------



## daeman (Oct 11, 2009)

_Ανθρωπιστικές επιστήμες_ ή επιστήμες _του ανθρώπου, _ναι, αλλά αν το πεις έτσι (ή _φιλολογικά μαθήματα_) σε 10χρονα, το 'καψες το μάθημα. ;)

Τέχνες και Γράμματα, ψηφίζω*. Πιασάρικο και κατανοητό, και από τα παιδιά και από τους θεατές του υπότιτλου. Περιεκτικό, αφού όλα τα παραδείγματα Examples of the disciplines of the humanities are ancient and modern languages, literature, history, philosophy, religion, and visual and performing arts (including music) λίγο-πολύ χωράνε σ' αυτές τις δύο λέξεις. Και όσο χρειάζεται ασαφές.

Εκπληκτικό θα μπορούσε να γίνει ένα τέτοιο μάθημα (τι μάθημα; μέχρι και ετήσιο πρότζεκτ θα το 'βλεπα) - με τέτοια οπτική, ελευθερία επιλογών και τόσους δυνατούς συνδυασμούς των αντικειμένων - με τους κατάλληλους (πολλούς και χαρισματικούς) δασκάλους! Αλλά τώρα δεν οφτοπικίζω, ουτοπικίζω. Εξού και το _βιολετί ουτοπίκ..._

_*ν_αι, ψηφίζω· καλόμαθα και λέω να ψηφίζω κάθε Κυριακή!

Edit: Ναι, και Ιστορία θα το έγραφα, αν είχα πρόβλημα χώρου ή ήταν πιο αόριστη η αναφορά, αλλά εδώ επεξηγείται αρκετά κι έχουμε μια άνεση να παίξουμε.


----------



## stazybohorn (Oct 11, 2009)

daeman said:


> Εκπληκτικό θα μπορούσε να γίνει ένα τέτοιο μάθημα


Αυτό που διαβάζεις δεν είναι μάθημα αλλά ο ορισμός της λέξης στο λεξικό, και αφορά περίπου αυτό που εμείς λέμε Θεωρητικές/Κλασικές/Ανθρωπιστικές -σε αντιδιαστολή με το Θετικές- Επιστήμες.


----------



## anef (Oct 11, 2009)

Μη βαράτε, γι' αυτό το' βαλα και κοτζάμ ερωτηματικό:)
Αυτά που έδινε αρχικά η Αλεξάνδρα δεν μου κολλούσαν με το Colonial Life Project.


----------



## daeman (Oct 11, 2009)

stazybohorn said:


> Αυτό που διαβάζεις δεν είναι μάθημα αλλά ο ορισμός της λέξης στο λεξικό, και αφορά περίπου αυτό που εμείς λέμε Θεωρητικές/Κλασικές/Ανθρωπιστικές -σε αντιδιαστολή με το Θετικές- Επιστήμες.


 
Ναι, έχεις δίκιο, αλλά θυμίζω το βιολετί ουτοπίκ... ;) Σε ποιον δε θ' άρεσε ένα τέτοιο "μάθημα";:)


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 12, 2009)

Εγώ πάλι ξέρω ότι με απλά λόγια humanities είναι τα μαθήματα που έκαναν οι παλιοί τριτοδεσμίτες. Με απλά λόγια. 

Δεν ξέρω τι μαθήματα κάνουν σήμερα τα παιδάκια του Δημοτικού (Η γλώσσα μου κλπ), αλλά δεν χρειάζεται να το φιλοσοφήσουμε και πολύ, ούτε και χρειάζεται να το προσαρμόσουμε στην πραγματικότητα της Ελληνικής εκπαίδευσης.


----------



## daeman (Oct 12, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> Εγώ πάλι ξέρω ότι με απλά λόγια humanities είναι τα μαθήματα που έκαναν οι παλιοί τριτοδεσμίτες. Με απλά λόγια.
> 
> Δεν ξέρω τι μαθήματα κάνουν σήμερα τα παιδάκια του Δημοτικού (Η γλώσσα μου κλπ), αλλά δεν χρειάζεται να το φιλοσοφήσουμε και πολύ, ούτε και χρειάζεται να το προσαρμόσουμε στην πραγματικότητα της Ελληνικής εκπαίδευσης.


 
Τα αναλυτικά προγράμματα σπουδών Δημοτικού εδώ:
http://users.thess.sch.gr/salnk/downloadsaps.htm

Τα θέματα που κάλυπτε κάποτε η Πατριδογνωσία και η Ιστορία, τώρα έχουν ενσωματωθεί στη Μελέτη Περιβάλλοντος (σε όλες τις τάξεις του Δημοτικού) και την Ιστορία, από την Γ' και πάνω. Επισημαίνω το εξής σχετικό με το παράδειγμά μας (παχιά λόγια ή στην καλύτερη περίπτωση ευσεβείς πόθοι, το μόνο σχόλιο που έχω να κάνω εδώ επί της ουσίας), από το πρόγραμμα της Μελέτης Περιβάλλοντος:
Τάξεις: Α-Β-Γ-Δ​Άξονας γνωστικού περιεχοµένου: _Ευκαιριακές ενότητες, __Εθνικές και τοπικές επέτειοι και γιορτές_ 
Γενικοί Στόχοι (γνώσεις, δεξιότητες, στάσεις και αξίες): Να εκτιµήσουν την αξία των τοπικών, εθνικών, θρησκευτικών και πολιτισµικών παραδόσεων. Να εκτιµούν και να σέβονται τις παραδόσεις και τις αξίες άλλων πολιτισµών. Να εκτιµήσουν τη σηµασία των τοπικών πολιτισµικών στοιχείων στην πολιτιστική ανάπτυξη της πατρίδας τους.
Ενδεικτικές Θεµελιώδεις Έννοιες Διαθεµατικής Προσέγγισης: Χώρος-χρόνος, Παράδοση, Πολιτισµός, Επικοινωνία, Αλληλεπίδραση​ 

Αν ο έλληνας θεατής δει Ιστορία ή Πατριδογνωσία (αν και αυτή ήταν κυρίως τοπική γεωγραφία, συνδυασμένη πολλές φορές - αν και όχι απαραίτητα - με κάποια τοπικά ιστορικά στοιχεία, τουλάχιστον όπως τη θυμάμαι εγώ από το δημοτικό σχολείο), το μυαλό του πάει στον τρόπο που διδάσκονταν/διδάσκονται αυτά τα μαθήματα στην Ελλάδα, που βέβαια δεν περιλαμβάνει μεθόδους όπως την αναπαράσταση του τρόπου ζωής των αποίκων που αναφέρεται στον υπότιτλο. Στην πράξη, το μόνο αντίστοιχο που είχαμε/έχουμε είναι οι σχολικές γιορτές με τα ανάλογα ποιηματάκια, (άντε και καμιά ξεκάρφωτη αναπαράσταση "ιστορικών" σκηνών) και το να ντύνονται τα παιδιά τσολιάδες την 25η Μαρτίου, ξερά κι αποκομμένα από το ιστορικό και κοινωνικό πλαίσιο εκείνης της εποχής, λες και είναι Απόκριες. Το Μελέτη Περιβάλλοντος το απορρίπτω στη συγκεκριμένη χρήση γιατί, για τους περισσότερους που δεν γνωρίζουν το αντικείμενο του μαθήματος, παραπέμπει αλλού. Κι επειδή σωστά λες ότι δεν χρειάζεται να προσαρμοστεί στα δικά μας - σ' αυτή την περίπτωση τουλάχιστον όπου ο χώρος και η επεξήγηση το επιτρέπουν (και η επεξήγηση το επιβάλλει, μάλλον) - προτίμησα να μην ψάξω αντίστοιχο, αλλά να προσπαθήσω να βαφτίσω εξαρχής αυτό το μάθημα των humanities, όπως θα ήταν κττμγ πιθανό να ονομαστεί ένα τέτοιο μάθημα (ίσως επηρεασμένος και από την πρόσφατη πράσινη newspeak), αν κάποιος αποφάσιζε ξαφνικά να διδάσκεται τέτοιο μάθημα εδώ, και όπως πιστεύω ότι θα γινόταν όσο χρειάζεται αντιληπτό από τον έλληνα θεατή του υπότιτλου.​ 
Εναλλακτικά - και θα το έκανα, αν δεν υπήρχε χώρος - το λέμε Ιστορία κι αφήνουμε τον θεατή να απορεί και να θαυμάζει: Έτσι μαθαίνουν τα αμερικανάκια ιστορία; Για δες!​


----------



## Anni (Oct 12, 2009)

Και εγώ για υπότιτλους, Ιστορία θα ψήφιζα, αφού είναι το πλησιέστερο στα ελληνικά μαθήματα του Δημοτικού... Για βιβλίο ή κείμενο, το Ανθρωπιστικές Επιστήμες...

Πατριδογνωσία δεν νομίζω πως κάνουν. Τουλάχιστον η κόρη μου που τώρα πάει Δ' Δημοτικού δεν έχει κάνει. Δεν ξέρω τι κάνει η Ε' και ΣΤ'.

Αισθητική αγωγή είναι κυρίως καλλιτεχνικά, γιατί στο πρόγραμμα έχουν ξεχωριστά τη μουσική.


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 12, 2009)

Τώρα που διάβασα με περισσότερη προσοχή το κείμενο της Αλεξάνδρας, συμφωνώ ότι δεν μπορούμε να το πούμε "τα φιλολογικά". 

Ειδικά για τη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση, προτείνω (ή μάλλον συμφωνώ με το) ιστορία.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 12, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> ...Το παιδάκι στην ταινία το περιγράφει ως εξής:
> We have Ηumanities together and we were partners for this Colonial Life Project. We dress up like we were in colonial times and have colonial jobs. I was a blacksmith and Maya was my wife and she milked the cows.



Να πω απλώς ότι ανέφερα την «Αισθητική αγωγή» επειδή αυτή η περιγραφή μου θύμισε τις σχολικές παραστάσεις που κάνουν τα παιδιά στα αμερικάνικα σχολεία με ταμπλό βιβάν από στιγμές της ιστορίας τους. Εδώ βέβαια δεν είναι ακίνητα τα παιδιά· μοιάζει περισσότερο με θεατρική παράσταση ή αυτοσχεδιασμό.


----------



## daeman (Oct 12, 2009)

Anni said:


> [...]
> Πατριδογνωσία δεν νομίζω πως κάνουν. Τουλάχιστον η κόρη μου που τώρα πάει Δ' Δημοτικού δεν έχει κάνει. Δεν ξέρω τι κάνει η Ε' και ΣΤ'. [...]


 
Σίγουρα δεν κάνουν Πατριδογνωσία. 
Εγώ το πρόλαβα στο Δημοτικό, αλλά έχει καταργηθεί αυτό το μάθημα από τη δεκαετία του 1970, δεν θυμάμαι πότε ακριβώς.
Αντιγράφω από τη Βικιπαίδεια:
Η *Πατριδογνωσία* ήταν σχολικό μάθημα που διδάσκονταν στο Δημοτικό σχολείο και αποτελούσε προβαθμίδα του μαθήματος της Γεωγραφίας. Κύριο περιεχόμενο του μαθήματος αυτού ήταν η τοπογραφία της ιδιαίτερης πατρίδας (χωριού, δήμου επαρχίας, Νομού), δηλαδή των μαθητών του σχολείου, στη περιοχή που βρισκόταν αυτό.
Στη συνέχεια περιείχε κι όλα τ΄ άλλα στοιχεία που αποτελούσαν το έμψυχο και άψυχο κόσμο της ίδιας περιοχής π.χ. το έδαφος, τα προϊόντα, τον αριθμό των κατοίκων, τις συνθήκες διαβίωσης καθώς και την ιστορία της περιοχής που έφθανε μέχρι τους μυθικούς χρόνους. Έτσι από το μάθημα της Πατριδογνωσίας δίνονταν και όλοι οι "πυρήνες" των άλλων σχολικών μαθημάτων.
Στις περισσότερες χώρες του κόσμου το μάθημα έχει καταργηθεί και αντικατασταθεί από αλλα γενικότερα μαθήματα.
Και για γερμανομαθείς, εδώ: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heimatkunde


----------



## Anni (Oct 12, 2009)

Και εγώ το θυμάμαι ως μάθημα, αλλά δεν θυμάμαι καν τι κάναμε... Ούτε σε ποια τάξη του Δημοτικού την κάναμε... Καταραμένε Γερμανέ1 Έμενταλ το έχεις κάνει το μυαλό μου!!!!!


----------



## SBE (Oct 12, 2009)

Εγώ θυμάμαι την Πατριδογνωσία, αλλά ήταν γενικό μάθημα, όχι μόνο Γεωγραφία, αλλά κάτι σαν ανάπτυξη λεξιλογίου. Είχαμε ένα βιβλίο που έδειχνε βουνά και ποτάμια αλλά πιο κάτω πέρναγε σε εκδρομές στην εξοχή και ολίγη βοτανική, μετά είχε μια εικόνα με ένα παιδάκι να πλένεται σε έναν ΛΟΥΤΗΡΑ (εκεί πρωτοσυνάντησα τη λέξη και από τότε δεν την έχω ξανακούσει) και βελάκια να μας δείχνουν διάφορα σημεία του σώματος και πως λέγονται, μετά πέρναγε σε μέσα μεταφοράς, καιρικές συνθήκες κλπ κλπ και είχε και μερικά κλασσικά πειράματα, όπως αυτό με τα ποτήρια και το σπάγκο, που δε νομίζω να τα κάναμε όμως. Ιστορία δε νομίζω να κάναμε καθόλου. Το βιβλίο δεν ήταν του ΟΕΔΒ, οπότε δεν περιμένω να το θυμάται κανένας άλλος. 

Για το μάθημα που περιγράφει η Αλεξάνδρα, γνωριμία με την ιδιαίτερη πατρίδα έχει, χειροτεχνία έχει (αφού φτιάχνουν τα σκηνικά), ιστορία έχει ε, γι' αυτό είπα πατριδογνωσία, λίγο απ' όλα. Δεν ξέρω πως το λένε σήμερα το λίγο απ'όλα, το humanities βαρύ μου ακούγεται, σα να λέμε κάνει μαθηματικά στο δημοτικό.


----------



## daeman (Oct 12, 2009)

Μια που πιάσαμε τα βάθη του ουρανού των σχολικών μας αναμνήσεων, τα πειράματα που λες, SBE, εγώ τα θυμάμαι σε άλλο καταργημένο μάθημα του δημοτικού: τη Φυσική-Πειραματική. Κατά ΟΕΔΒ, όμως. :)


----------



## pit (Oct 12, 2009)

Δεν ξέρω σε ποιο βαθμό είναι σχετικό (στην προκειμένη περίπτωση), αλλά μου κόλλησε το *Κοινωνική και Πολιτική Αγωγή*. Αν δε σ' αρέσουν τα Ιστορία/Πατριδογνωσία.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 12, 2009)

Για την Πατριδογνωσία με κάλυψε επακριβώς ο daeman — έτσι ακριβώς ήταν στη δεκαετία του '70.


SBE said:


> [...] μετά είχε μια εικόνα με ένα παιδάκι να πλένεται σε εναν ΛΟΥΤΗΡΑ (εκεί πρωτοσυναντησα τη λέξη και από τότε δεν την έχω ξανακούσει)


Να τι χάνετε οι γυναίκες με το να μην πηγαίνετε στρατό: λουτήρες, σάπωνες, σινδόνια, άριστα και προάριστα, όρχους, ουλαμούς, ιματιοθήκες, ημιενδρομίδες, εμβάδες, σκελέες, περισκελίδες, επενδύτες, χιτώνια, κολόβια, μπαραθέες, ποδεία, χειρόκτια, κρεατοσφαιρίδια, εποχούμενους, επίσωτρα, εγκυτιωμένα τρόφιμα και τόσα άλλα!


----------



## nickel (Oct 12, 2009)

Πριν προτείνω σχολικό «νεολογισμό» (_Ανθρωπογνωσία_, αντί για _Πατριδογνωσία_, αλλά μας τον πήρε ο Άντλερ με το _Menschenkenntnis_, αν και η Livepedia λέει ότι είναι και Ανθρωπολογία, και ο Μαρωνίτης γράφει εδώ: «Περιορίζομαι λοιπόν σε μια, δογματική λίγο-πολύ, εξαγγελία: ανθρωπολογία στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση σημαίνει κυρίως ανθρωπογνωσία. Αιχμή της λογοτεχνικής ανθρωπογνωσίας: τα πάθη του ανθρώπου μέσα από τα πάθη της γλώσσας. Και αντιστρόφως: τα πάθη της γλώσσας μέσα από τα πάθη του ανθρώπου. Γιατί αυτά τα δίδυμα πάθη αποτυπώνει προπάντων η καλή λογοτεχνία»), πήγα και διάβασα τι ακριβώς σημαίνει το _Humanities_ στα σχολεία και διάλεξα το βιβλίο _Humanities in Primary Education_, από το οποίο φωτογράφισα και τρεις σελίδες (στο συνημμένο).

Σημαίνει κυρίως ιστορία, γεωγραφία (+περιβάλλον) και κοινωνικές επιστήμες (τουτέστιν, λίγη αγωγή του πολίτη και λίγα θρησκευτικά). Δεν περιλαμβάνονται η γλώσσα και τα φιλολογικά.

Ας μην ψάχνουμε για αντίστοιχο ελληνικό. «Επιστήμες του ανθρώπου», «ανθρωπιστικές επιστήμες» και εδώ. Μέχρι να ακούσει κανείς για την «Ανθρωπογνωσία»... :)


----------



## SBE (Oct 12, 2009)

daeman said:


> Μια που πιάσαμε τα βάθη του ουρανού των σχολικών μας αναμνήσεων, τα πειράματα που λες, SBE, εγώ τα θυμάμαι σε άλλο καταργημένο μάθημα του δημοτικού: τη Φυσική-Πειραματική. Κατά ΟΕΔΒ, όμως. :)



Καταργήθηκε;  
Και τώρα με τι ασχολούνται οι μικροί εφευρέτες;
Αλλά θα μου πεις τι να τους κάνουμε τους εφευρέτες, τώρα το σημαντικό είναι να μαθαίνουν από μικρά να διαβάζουν τις σελίδες του χρηματιστηρίου 

Ζαζ (μ'ένα σμπάρο δυό απαντήσεις), από αυτά που αναφέρεις μερικά είναι εντελώς άγνωστες λέξεις, προσφέρονται πάντως για νεολογισμούς.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 12, 2009)

SBE said:


> Ζαζ (μ'ένα σμπάρο δυό απαντήσεις), από αυτά που αναφέρεις μερικά είναι εντελώς άγνωστες λέξεις, προσφέρονται πάντως για νεολογισμούς.


Κανονικές λέξεις είναι, στον στρατό επιζούν κανονικότατα — αναφέρω συνοπτικά:
λουτήρας = μπάνιο
σάπωνας = σαπούνι
σινδόνια = σεντόνια
άριστο = γεύμα
προάριστο = δεκατιανό
όρχος = χώρος στάθμευσης οχημάτων, πυροβόλων κλπ
ουλαμός = δύο πυροβόλα ή ομάδες τεθωρακισμένων
ιματιοθήκη = ντουλάπα
ημιενδρομίδες = μπότες
εμβάδες = παντόφλες, σαγιονάρες
σκελέα = σώβρακο
περισκελίδες = παντελόνι
επενδύτης = τζάκετ
χιτώνιο = αμπέχονο
κολόβιο = αμάνικο πουλόβερ
μπαραθέα = είδος υφάσματος κ. συνεκδ. η οχτάρα στολή
ποδεία = κάλτσες
χειρόκτια = γάντια
κρεατοσφαιρίδια = κεφτεδάκια
εποχούμενος = επιβαίνων σε όχημα
επίσωτρο = λάστιχο (τροχού) αυτοκινήτου
εγκυτιωμένο (κρέας κλπ) = κονσέρβα


----------



## azimuthios (Oct 13, 2009)

Πίστεψέ με, νίκελ, στο School of Humanities που διδάσκω δεν κάνουμε πατριδογνωσία, θρησκευτικά και περιβάλλον-γεωγραφία, αλλά ιστορία, φιλολογία και γλώσσα. 

Μήπως τελικά είναι λάθος να λέμε έτσι τις σχολές αυτές ή διαφέρουν από το δημοτικό σύμφωνα με τον ορισμό που παρέθεσες; Ή μήπως εισάγω κε(αι)νά δαιμόνια βραδιάτικα;


----------



## nickel (Oct 13, 2009)

Μα δεν χρειάζεται να κομίσει κανένας μας ούτε κουκουβάγια στην Αθήνα ούτε κάρβουνα στο Νιουκάσλ. Η Wikipedia λέει τι περιλαμβάνουν οι ανθρωπιστικές επιστήμες (και το ίδιο και κάθε καλό λεξικό):
The humanities are academic disciplines which study the human condition, using methods that are primarily analytic, critical, or speculative, as distinguished from the mainly empirical approaches of the natural and social sciences. Examples of the disciplines of the humanities are ancient and modern languages, literature, history, philosophy, religion, and visual and performing arts (including music). Additional subjects sometimes included in the humanities are technology, anthropology, area studies, communication studies, cultural studies, and linguistics, although these are often regarded as social sciences. ​Το ενδιαφέρον στο αγγλικό βιβλίο είναι ότι στο αγγλικό δημοτικό μπορεί να είναι το μίγμα που περιγράφει. Προφανώς, για τα παιδιά του δημοτικού οι επιστήμες του ανθρώπου είναι ένα κάπως διαφορετικό μίγμα από το μίγμα που διαλέγουν στην τριτοβάθμια.


----------



## buccaneer (Oct 13, 2009)

SBE έχεις μείνει πίσω.
Τώρα κάνουν μαθηματικά στο δημοτικό - δηλ. έτσι το λένε τώρα το μάθημα.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Oct 18, 2010)

Ανασύρω αυτό το νήμα από τη λήθη, για να συζητήσουμε πώς αποδίδεται σωστά το *humanities* όχι ως μάθημα του δημοτικού, αλλά ως *πανεπιστημιακή σχολή* (τμήμα, τομέα). 
Σκόρπιες αναφορές στο φόρουμ αυτό και σκόρπιες δικές μου μνήμες το θέλουν "*ανθρωπιστικές επιστήμες*". Όταν όμως πάμε να πούμε "σχολή ανθρωπιστικών επιστημών" ακούγεται "κάπως", ή μήπως είναι ιδέα μου? Τα προβλήματα είναι δύο: πρώτον αν θα πούμε "σχολή" ή "τμήμα" ή "τομέας" ή κάτι άλλο (στα ελληνικά πανεπιστήμια η ιεράρχηση είναι όπως την παρέθεσα, σχολή>τμήμα>τομέας), και αν θα μιλήσουμε για "ανθρωπιστικές επιστήμες" ή για κάτι άλλο. 

Η λέξη με απασχολεί στα πλαίσια μιας μετάφρασης από τα ισπανικά, νομίζω όμως ότι το ίδιο θέμα θα είχα και στα αγγλικά, γιατί οι λέξεις είναι πολύ παρόμοιες, και οι αγγλόφωνοι είναι πολύ περισσότεροι (άσε που οι ισπανόφωνοι ξέρουν όλοι αγγλικά άρα θα το διαβάσουν). 

Γίνεται αναφορά στο "*Patio de Letras*" (="Αυλή των Γραμμάτων") του πανεπιστημίου San Marcos (Lima, Peru). Αναζητώντας τη δομή του πανεπιστημίου, διαπίστωσα ότι αυτή η σχολή μετονομάστηκε αργότερα σε *Facultad de Letras y Ciencias Humanas* (που περιλαμβάνει τα εξής τμήματα: Literatura, Filosofía, Lingüística, Comunicación Social, Arte, Bibliotecología y Ciencias de la Información) και ανήκει στον ευρύτερο ακαδημαϊκό τομέα (Area académica) των Humanidades.

Νομίζω ότι καλύτερα είναι να το πω "σχολή" μέσα στην οποία υπάρχουν διάφορα "τμήματα", και σκέφτηκα ότι ίσως προσφέρεται το "*Φιλοσοφική σχολή*" (μέσα στο οποίο υπάρχει ας πούμε το τμήμα Ιστορίας, το τμήμα γλωσσολογίας, το τμήμα Φιλολογίας κ.ό.κ.). Από την άλλη, εφόσον έχει τμήμα "Φιλοσοφίας", ίσως η σχολή δεν πρέπει να λέγεται "Φιλοσοφική" αλλά κάπως πιο γενικά, και ίσως τελικά το "*Σχολή Ανθρωπιστικών Επιστημών*" ίσως δεν είναι ό,τι χειρότερο (έχει και το πανεπιστήμιο Αιγαίου μια τέτοια). Άλλωστε τι εναλλακτικές έχω? 

Σε διάφορα λεξικά εκτός από το "ανθρωπιστικές σπουδές" βρίσκουμε και "κλασσικές σπουδές" και "φιλολογικές σπουδές", θα μπορούσε να παίξει λοιπόν και το "*Σχολή Κλασσικών Σπουδών*", αλλά πόσο δόκιμο ή/και κατανοητό είναι?

Τι φρονείτε?


----------



## azimuthios (Oct 18, 2010)

Σχολή Ανθρωπιστικών Επιστημών.

Δες και και το παν/μιο Πελοποννήσου που έχει τμήμα Φιλολογίας, Ιστορίας κλπ, Θεατρικών Σπουδών και ούτω καθεξής. 

http://www.uop.gr


----------



## nickel (Oct 18, 2010)

Στατιστικά, τα «Σχολή Επιστημών του Ανθρώπου» δίνουν το ένα τέταρτο των ευρημάτων. Αλλά είναι ο όρος που προτιμά το ΕΚΕΜΕΛ. :)


----------



## AoratiMelani (Oct 19, 2010)

Ευχαριστώ!


----------

